# ~Chanel's Harness Collection~



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey girls!

It's no secret I LOVE Puppia. Here is Chanel's harness collection, most are Puppia
and a few are Park Avenue. These two brands are by far my favorites for harnesses.
Please don't judge! Haha, I don't buy shoes or handbags, I buy harnesses! ROFL
But in my defense, ALL of them get used and abused by Chanel who is walked for 7-8 
hours per DAY. Some pics are from Chanel's puppy days, I posted them as reference
for certain harness styles. I know some of you are currently looking at Puppia 
harnesses, trying to decide which one to purchase, so if you need any help with
questions regarding styles or sizes, please don't hesitate to ask. I'd be happy 
to help. 



Let the show begin! Haha!


(I will write the style names in case you wish to look it up)


Pink Dotty 






























Gala Ivory












Marine Red





















Yatch Club Pink












Zebra Black












Skipper Pink












Combat Pink












Soft Harness Pink


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Soft Harness Rainbow Pink












Soft Harness Yellow












Argyle Mode Beige












Argyle Mode Pink











~~~~


Hip Doggie Fur Star












Monkey Daze, Monkey Logo











Pet Edge Leopard











~~~~


And the Park Avenue...






























































MOST of these, practically all of them besides Park Avenue and a couple Puppia
ones passed on to Chanel from my Pomeranian Kissa who passed away. This says a
lot about the brand, because Kissa had these harnesses most of her life, she
also was extremely active, going on frequent walks, hikes, trips, forests, etc.
I also wash these weekly, and STILL they remain looking good. This is why Puppia
is #1 for me. Last year I decided to give Park Avenue a try and have not regretted
it so far, I know I chatted your ears off about how much I like Park Avenue, and
it's true the quality is great, the price is low and the choices are endless, the
only thing about Park Avenue is I do not recommend it for dogs who pull on leash,
since it does go around the neck. Hope that was helpful. Please don't send me to
"Harness Addicts Anonymous" lol, we do use all of these daily, they live a good
exciting life those harnesses, haha.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chanel is such a diva!! Love her and all of her harnesses! Actually Lola has the monkey daze heart hoodie too! Imagine that?? She looks beautiful, as usual, in all of her photos!! Xo!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

And I thought I had a shopping addiction, LS you take the cake!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> And I thought I had a shopping addiction, LS you take the cake!!



Girl, I do not buy ANYTHING for myself, nada. But I get such joy from buying
harnesses for my crew! And when you walk as much as we do and actually
use them all, why not right?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Chanel is such a diva!! Love her and all of her harnesses! Actually Lola has the monkey daze heart hoodie too! Imagine that?? She looks beautiful, as usual, in all of her photos!! Xo!



Aww thank you, I love Rambo...yes we call her Rambo lol, she's a big tomboy,
she grew up with my Basenji boys and thinks she is one of the tough guys, lol.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Omg the monkey one is soooo cute!!!!! Cute model too!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Girl, I do not buy ANYTHING for myself, nada. But I get such joy from buying
> harnesses for my crew! And when you walk as much as we do and actually
> use them all, why not right?


Absolutely!! I feel like I get more joy from buying them stuff than I do myself!! S I completely understand!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Missygal said:


> Omg the monkey one is soooo cute!!!!! Cute model too!!



Thanks Missy! :daisy:


ps: I'm so glad Emmie is ok! Give her a big kiss on the cheek from me please.





Zorana1125 said:


> Absolutely!! I feel like I get more joy from buying them stuff than I do myself!! S I completely understand!



Exactly!  See...it's all good...we don't need rehab!


----------



## Piku (Jul 28, 2012)

Ooo such cute models! I love the harnesses too. I have been looking around for one, for Taco. He is so small though I am afraid if I order one it wont fit :/


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Piku said:


> Ooo such cute models! I love the harnesses too. I have been looking around for one, for Taco. He is so small though I am afraid if I order one it wont fit :/



How much does he weigh? What is his girth measurement? Some Puppia models
might be too big for him, depending on his size. At Park Avenue you can choose
a custom size, you can go smaller than the xs in Puppia, so it's great for tiny
dogs & pups. Here is the link in case you are interested. 

Designer dog harness, small dog harness, dog walking harness. -


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

GOOD Lord. You weren't kidding. I really love the gala ivory and marine red. We just lost Odie's leash on our trip to the coast while we were kayaking and afterwards she was walking around in her harley davidson harness with half of the words ripped off, and a piece of rope for a leash. So embarassing.


----------



## Piku (Jul 28, 2012)

He is 2lbs, and I have yet to find my tape measure. Thank you for the link! They actually have some nice ones for boys


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

What size Puppia vest harness does Chanel wear? She looks to be close to the same size as Lion and Penny.. I may be wrong though!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Thanks Missy! :daisy:
> 
> 
> ps: I'm so glad Emmie is ok! Give her a big kiss on the cheek from me please.
> ...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> GOOD Lord. You weren't kidding. I really love the gala ivory and marine red. We just lost Odie's leash on our trip to the coast while we were kayaking and afterwards she was walking around in her harley davidson harness with half of the words ripped off, and a piece of rope for a leash. So embarassing.



Haha, mama get to the store already! It's time to retire Harley. 
My leashes I always get at PetEdge, the Guardian Gear ones, they
are around 6$ and are super durable! I even throw them in the wash
once in a while and they survive. Here is a link...
Guardian Gear Camo Dog Leads | PetEdge.com






Piku said:


> He is 2lbs, and I have yet to find my tape measure. Thank you for the link! They actually have some nice ones for boys


The great thing about Park Avenue is you can choose an "adjustable"
style, so while your pup grows you can adjust the harness according
to his size, therefore it lasts longer than a typical one size harness.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

missy_r said:


> What size Puppia vest harness does Chanel wear? She looks to be close to the same size as Lion and Penny.. I may be wrong though!



Chanel is 8 pounds and lots of fluff, she wears a size Small in the soft harness
style, you know the original ones, and a size Medium in the vest style. But be
careful some vest style harnesses are made differently, there are a couple of
medium ones that fit more like a large and are too big for Chanel. If you
choose to buy one make sure to check the measurements of the style you
choose, this site has the most precise measurements, some E-bay sellers
have them wrong, so don't follow their charts. Check here instead...
: PuppiaUS.com :






Missygal said:


> Thanks LS she's doing well. Just been cuddling her in a blanky all day.


Good, she deserves the extra loving! Poor babe.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay good to know. They are about the same size then- Lion is 7 lbs and Penny is 8 now that she has lost her chub  I remember buying a M size Puppia vest for Lion and it was a bit big.. I guess I should try a S for him and a M for Penny.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

missy_r said:


> Okay good to know. They are about the same size then- Lion is 7 lbs and Penny is 8 now that she has lost her chub  I remember buying a M size Puppia vest for Lion and it was a bit big.. I guess I should try a S for him and a M for Penny.



Just always check the measurements, because Puppia is strange that
way...even if they are all vest style many of them don't fit the same. 
There are some mediums that fit small too. Go by the girth size and 
you should be ok.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I guess Lion will never be able to wear a Puppia vest style.. Sigh  The small is about 1/2-1 inch too small in both the neck and girth, and the M is 2 inches too big. Oh well, I got one for Penny  Not trying to feed your addiction or anything, but this site is having a sale on Puppia harnesses:

iPetConnection - Designer Dog Clothes - Puppia, Dear Dog, PuPuMer, Puppia Harness and more


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

missy_r said:


> I guess Lion will never be able to wear a Puppia vest style.. Sigh  The small is about 1/2-1 inch too small in both the neck and girth, and the M is 2 inches too big. Oh well, I got one for Penny  Not trying to feed your addiction or anything, but this site is having a sale on Puppia harnesses:
> 
> iPetConnection - Designer Dog Clothes - Puppia, Dear Dog, PuPuMer, Puppia Harness and more



Holly molly look at those prices!!! Wow! :happy2:

Naughty naughty Missy! :sad3:


...I have self control...I have self control....I have self ...I'll just go _look_.:toothy5:


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Holly molly look at those prices!!! Wow! :happy2:
> 
> Naughty naughty Missy! :sad3:
> 
> ...


Hehe.. Penny got the brown one with pink polka-dots. I really want one of the furry ones but have no need for them right now, it is summer!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

missy_r said:


> Hehe.. Penny got the brown one with pink polka-dots. I really want one of the furry ones but have no need for them right now, it is summer!



Oh thank goodness they don't accept Paypal, or I could have ended up in trouble. 

I LOVE the brown one, Chanel has the pink polka dot, she got it from Kissa.
Kissa had the black polka dot too, but she wore that one often and I gave
it away after she passed, I just couldn't even look at it without crying.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for posting!!! Very helpful. And super adorable. Such cute patterns. They are all so perfect for beautiful Chanel!


----------



## Maia's Mom (Oct 13, 2011)

LS- I'm so glad you posted about harnesses!!! I have bought Maia a few and they didn't fit her at all...... I got so frustrated that I have stopped my search for them. Since seeing your post, I am now going to look into these two brands and see which one I like better for Maia!!!!! Thank you so much for sharing!!!!! Chanel is one styling girl!!!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Love the argyle pink!!!

We have 3 zebra 2 in the black and white and one brown and white

And 3 gala 2 in the black and gold and one in the ivory and gold as well as many over the head puppias and ipuppyone lol 

I didn't realize how much we had until I started packing were at 2 full trash bags of clothes and harnesses so far lmao that's just for 2 dogs!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> Girl, I do not buy ANYTHING for myself, nada. But I get such joy from buying
> harnesses for my crew! And when you walk as much as we do and actually
> use them all, why not right?


Yup- this is the same way I justify my stash; I MEAN, collection, of harnesses, leashes, collars... oh and dog clothes, dog purses.... I did downsize a teeny bit when moving, though; LOL. 

I LOVE your collection; those Mode ones are to die for. :daisy:


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Chanel! You are such a pretty model, I love them all!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I need to be kept in line when buying things for Mylo! You have do many beautiful ones I just couldn't choose a favourite. I love the stripey park avenue one and the orange one and I love the pink and white striped vest type one. I need the monkey one for Mylo!! It's so hard to find nice collars and harnesses for boys. I need to make sure my next chi is a girl!


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

I am IN LOVE with the Gala Ivory harness!!! Did you buy it recently? I SO want to get that for Zeus!  

Its so cute how you spoil them! I too have an 'issue' with over shopping already ha ha!! Zues is already a lil divo  x


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Too cute! I like puppia too but want to try Park Ave.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

rms3402 said:


> Thanks for posting!!! Very helpful. And super adorable. Such cute patterns. They are all so perfect for beautiful Chanel!


Aww thanks Rachel! 





Maia's Mom said:


> LS- I'm so glad you posted about harnesses!!! I have bought Maia a few and they didn't fit her at all...... I got so frustrated that I have stopped my search for them. Since seeing your post, I am now going to look into these two brands and see which one I like better for Maia!!!!! Thank you so much for sharing!!!!! Chanel is one styling girl!!!!


Hey girl, long time no see! Hope you are well.
The Puppia harnesses can be found on Ebay, 
and here is the link for Park Avenue just in
case. 

Designer dog harness, small dog harness, dog walking harness. -







Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Love the argyle pink!!!
> 
> We have 3 zebra 2 in the black and white and one brown and white
> 
> ...



Oh GOOD! Thank you, now I don't feel so bad!  
Are you moving? Where to?(if it's not a secret)






LostLakeLua said:


> Yup- this is the same way I justify my stash; I MEAN, collection, of harnesses, leashes, collars... oh and dog clothes, dog purses.... I did downsize a teeny bit when moving, though; LOL.
> 
> I LOVE your collection; those Mode ones are to die for. :daisy:



Haha, you funny lady! :lol:


I downsize often too, donate it. Mostly things like collars, leashes, toys and
beds that are still in great condition but for one reason or another my crew
don't use.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LBChi said:


> Oh Chanel! You are such a pretty model, I love them all!


Oh thank you my dear! :daisy:





Buildthemskywards said:


> I need to be kept in line when buying things for Mylo! You have do many beautiful ones I just couldn't choose a favourite. I love the stripey park avenue one and the orange one and I love the pink and white striped vest type one. I need the monkey one for Mylo!! It's so hard to find nice collars and harnesses for boys. I need to make sure my next chi is a girl!


Haha, you named my favorite ones.  The Puppia stuff often comes in boy
colors. And the Park Avenue has a few choices for boys too. The toughest
for boys is clothes, mostly everything is girly. But harnesses and collars you
can find pretty easily. If you ever need help just let me know I'll share some
links. 





CheyMUA said:


> I am IN LOVE with the Gala Ivory harness!!! Did you buy it recently? I SO want to get that for Zeus!
> 
> Its so cute how you spoil them! I too have an 'issue' with over shopping already ha ha!! Zues is already a lil divo  x


Yes the Gala we got last year. It comes in black too. I wanted the black,
but could not find it in Chanel's size. The ivory one is her special occasion
harness.  I'm pretty sure you can find it on Ebay.






Huly said:


> Too cute! I like puppia too but want to try Park Ave.


Oh you do it then! They are great. It's free shipping right now too.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

What a princess! The look on her face says she knows it, too! I just love that picture of her in her orange and cream Park Avenue harness. Such a model pose.  Oh, which reminds me of the picture in your siggy, which always makes me think she's playing the piano when I first look at it, LOL. I love that picture! It would be funny to Photoshop some piano keys under her paws.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LittleGemma said:


> What a princess! The look on her face says she knows it, too! I just love that picture of her in her orange and cream Park Avenue harness. Such a model pose.  Oh, which reminds me of the picture in your siggy, which always makes me think she's playing the piano when I first look at it, LOL. I love that picture! It would be funny to Photoshop some piano keys under her paws.



Hahaha, SO true! :lol: She loves that pose, I have a few photos of her standing up and playing piano, lol.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Haha, you named my favorite ones.  The Puppia stuff often comes in boy
colors. And the Park Avenue has a few choices for boys too. The toughest
for boys is clothes, mostly everything is girly. But harnesses and collars you
can find pretty easily. If you ever need help just let me know I'll share some
links. 

We both obviously have fantastic taste then! I had to get a kitten harness because I couldn't find anything else at pets at home to fit him. I don't really like putting clothes on other than for practical reasons so if he gets cold in the winter I might use it as an excuse to get him a cute little hoodie. I love winston's little sweater vests too. I want to get a collar at some point soonish so I will definitely ask for your help on that one. I do have a question for you though...with harnesses can you get ones that will last him from now until full grown? I like Leo's buddy belt but they're quite expensive and I wouldn't want to have to buy another once he got bigger. How much was the monkey one as well...I do like that one! That and the one he has goes around his neck and I ideally want a step in one. I'm tempted to wait until I get my tax back and get a matching buddy belt, collar and lead. I really want to get him one of those button and bear beds too. I'd spend all my money on him if I could!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

awww look at puppy chanel! Love her so much..MWAH Chanel!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> We both obviously have fantastic taste then! I had to get a kitten harness because I couldn't find anything else at pets at home to fit him. I don't really like putting clothes on other than for practical reasons so if he gets cold in the winter I might use it as an excuse to get him a cute little hoodie. I love winston's little sweater vests too. I want to get a collar at some point soonish so I will definitely ask for your help on that one. I do have a question for you though...with harnesses can you get ones that will last him from now until full grown? I like Leo's buddy belt but they're quite expensive and I wouldn't want to have to buy another once he got bigger. How much was the monkey one as well...I do like that one! That and the one he has goes around his neck and I ideally want a step in one. I'm tempted to wait until I get my tax back and get a matching buddy belt, collar and lead. I really want to get him one of those button and bear beds too. I'd spend all my money on him if I could!



You know personally, I don't like to spend lots of money on puppy harnesses
and collars, because they grow out of them SO fast. If you want a harness
that will fit now and will still fit as your pup grows, get the Park Avenue and
choose the "adjustable" option that costs 3$. That way you'll be able to
adjust the harness as he grows. I don't know if it will last until he is at his
adult size, but it will last a long time. And the price is low compared to other
harnesses out on the market, which is a bonus.


Oh and I don't even look at local pet stores anymore, I can never find what I
like or need. I get my stuff online, there is more choice regarding types and
sizes, especially for tiny dogs & pups.

You asked about the monkey harness, it's 35$, here is a link to it.
Monkey Daze (it's on page 3)


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

teetee said:


> awww look at puppy chanel! Love her so much..MWAH Chanel!



Muaaaa right back at ya! (from me, not Chanel) :coolwink:


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

oh la la!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hahaha! Oh my Tiffany, you make me laugh. :lol:


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks a lot! You have me in the mood for harness shopping...I'm searching now lol. She does need a new one anyway


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

teetee said:


> Thanks a lot! You have me in the mood for harness shopping...I'm searching now lol. She does need a new one anyway



Sorry! :noops:

Seems that I gave a few people harness fever. 
Where is Puppia and Park Avenue with my commission? ROFL


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

seriously!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> You know personally, I don't like to spend lots of money on puppy harnesses
> and collars, because they grow out of them SO fast. If you want a harness
> that will fit now and will still fit as your pup grows, get the Park Avenue and
> choose the "adjustable" option that costs 3$. That way you'll be able to
> ...


The park avenue ones so seem like a good price and a good choice but I'm not a huge fan of the boy ones. The monkey one seems to be a similar price to the other puppia ones on amazon...do they last long or do they grow out of those quickly? No...the pet stores do seem pretty rubbish.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

OMG Girl, you kill me!
Frankie and Benny have one harness each! Now I feel guilty. Wish I had a little girl to dress up :foxes15:


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I love all the harnesses! Audrey is now up to 3 harness and sophia still only has 1 and I don't even like it. Audreys color is pink and its so easy to find haha


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> The park avenue ones so seem like a good price and a good choice but I'm not a huge fan of the boy ones. The monkey one seems to be a similar price to the other puppia ones on amazon...do they last long or do they grow out of those quickly? No...the pet stores do seem pretty rubbish.


The Park Avenue site has an option for a harness in a color of your choice,
so you can chose a simple solid color for your boy, if you dislike the choice
of patterns. And also there are new patterns added every couple of months.

As for Puppia, there are different styles, with the "vest" style you have to 
buy the size that fits, they aren't adjustable, so it really serves a limited time
for a growing puppy. But the original over the head style is adjustable, so a
pup can wear it longer. There are also Buddy Belts that you might like, they
are Canadian, well made. Zorana has a couple. They have a few holes for
adjustment, so they can be worn longer than Puppia when it comes to
growing pups.

Buddy Belts...
Buddy Belts » Special Collection





pam6400 said:


> OMG Girl, you kill me!
> Frankie and Benny have one harness each! Now I feel guilty. Wish I had a little girl to dress up :foxes15:



It's not too late to get a little girl, wink wink. 





Audreybabypup said:


> I love all the harnesses! Audrey is now up to 3 harness and sophia still only has 1 and I don't even like it. Audreys color is pink and its so easy to find haha


What color did you choose for your new addition?


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

LOL--she needs some REAL CAMO to complete the tough girl image, not just the pink camo.

Camo is really popular out here. Must make the menfolk think having a Chi in the family is "manly."


----------

